# Can't build several PHP 8.1 packages



## Sam9978 (May 16, 2022)

I can't build the following packages in poudriere due to the following errors:


```
===>   php81-xsl-8.1.6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20210902/dom.so - not found
textproc/php81-xsl
===>   php81-xmlreader-8.1.6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20210902/dom.so - not found
textproc/php81-xmlreader
===>   php81-pdo_sqlite-8.1.6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20210902/pdo.so - not found
databases/php81-pdo_sqlite
===>   php81-pdo_mysql-8.1.6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20210902/pdo.so - not found
databases/php81-pdo_mysql
===>   php81-pdo_pgsql-8.1.6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20210902/pdo.so - not found
databases/php81-pdo_pgsql
```

both php81-dom and php81-pdo build and install fine and are found under the path mentioned above.

Has anyone encountered this and if so any ideas how I can fix it? I've attached the poudriere logs for one dom-based extension and one pdo.

Thank you!


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 16, 2022)

I can't help directly but have in the last ten minutes or so updated a FreeBSD 13.0 machine from PHP 8.1.5 to 8.1.6 (but using portmaster) and it's working.

Not using exactly the same extensions as you, but do have mysql and dom modules showing fine, and the dated-directory is the same & exists as per yours (i.e. that 20210902).
	
	



```
# php -v
PHP 8.1.6 (cli) (built: May 16 2022 02:11:49) (NTS)
Copyright (c) The PHP Group
Zend Engine v4.1.6, Copyright (c) Zend Technologies
    with Zend OPcache v8.1.6, Copyright (c), by Zend Technologies

# php -m
[PHP Modules]
Core
ctype
curl
date
dom
filter
ftp
gd
hash
iconv
json
libxml
mbstring
mysqli
mysqlnd
openssl
pcre
posix
Reflection
session
SimpleXML
sodium
SPL
standard
tokenizer
xml
xmlreader
xmlwriter
Zend OPcache
zip
zlib

[Zend Modules]
Zend OPcache

# ls -l /usr/local/lib/php/20210902/
total 3508
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    11936 May 16 02:12 ctype.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   107160 May 16 02:12 curl.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   196280 May 16 02:12 dom.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    46768 May 16 02:12 filter.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    66144 May 16 02:12 ftp.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   111752 May 16 02:12 gd.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    41008 May 16 02:12 iconv.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  1084104 May 16 02:12 mbstring.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   155400 May 16 02:12 mysqli.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  1023920 May 16 02:13 opcache.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    34960 May 16 02:13 posix.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    97400 May 16 02:13 session.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    58728 May 16 02:13 simplexml.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   102920 May 16 02:13 sodium.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    30944 May 16 02:13 tokenizer.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    53272 May 16 02:13 xml.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    35936 May 16 02:13 xmlreader.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    48880 May 16 02:13 xmlwriter.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    76064 May 16 02:13 zip.so
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    50968 May 16 02:13 zlib.so
```


----------



## Sam9978 (May 17, 2022)

Thank you for your reply!

I'm attempting to build with poudriere so my setup is a little different but I really appreciate the help and ideas!

php81 and the above-mentioned modules were building fine until about 2 weeks ago with nothing having changed in between so I'm at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 17, 2022)

Sam9978 said:


> with nothing having changed in between


Well 8.1.6 came out recently so that's a change - but I don't use poudriere so not sure about why it's not working for you.

Could try on another machine and see if a fresh start helps.


----------

